# -About Mantis Species With Fertil Parthenogenesis.



## JerkinFalcon (Mar 23, 2006)

-Hi all! wich are the mantis species with the characteristic of to have fertil parthenogenesis, is say, without any mating with a male mantis?

-This are a common characteristic in some species of phasmids, but also in some mantis species.

-Thank you, best regards!


----------



## randyardvark (Mar 25, 2006)

urm i dont know any others but the Brunner's mantis is definately parthogenic!


----------



## Ian (Mar 25, 2006)

Yea, brunerria can produce through parthenogenesis, and it is also thought that the Taumantis is semi-parthenogenetic...

Not to sure on any others.


----------



## JerkinFalcon (Mar 25, 2006)

-randyardvark &amp; Ian: thank you for your reply. I know about "Brunneria Borealis" have this characteristic. But maybe can be more mantis species with these capacity.

-The semi-parthenogenetic of "Taumantis" is because one mating is enough for multiple fertil oothecas?

-Thank you, best regards!


----------



## Ian (Mar 26, 2006)

No probs  Altho, the one of mating with the Taumantis, if this was why they were semi-parthenogenetic, then this would mean that the majority, if not all mantids were. I don't know of any species that needed to be mated twice to produce continually fertile ootheca, as they have the ability to store sperm.


----------



## Jay (May 22, 2006)

I have heard from some that Miomantis Paykullii was Parthenogenic while others have told me that they are not. I really did not know who to believe. However, today I got my answer. If my camera worked better I would share some pics with you. An ootheca from an unmated female is hatching very slowly albeit it is hatching and live mantises are coming out. I glued it to a piece of cardboard, and wrote the date as well as writing "infertile ootheca". Perhaps I should cross the infertile part out.

Personal experience often speaks stronger than other's words.


----------



## jonpat83 (May 22, 2006)

My miomantis female did that too, she was only L4 when I bought her but as an adult she laid 3 successful ooths even though I never had a male, they were very slow to hatch out though


----------



## Christian (May 23, 2006)

Hi.

_Brunneria borealis_ is the only true parthenogenetic species - as there are no males, there is no other possibility... :wink:

Other species may be parthenogenetic in lack of males, but it differs from population to population. The offspring is usually weak and only of female sex.

The following species are reported to have this ability to a more or less extent: _Mantis religiosa, Miomantis savignyi, Miomantis paykullii, Apterocorypha aurita, Brunneria subaptera, Eumusonia livida, Eumusonia viridis._

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Jackson (May 23, 2006)

Off topic i know...but Christian....How do you know so much!?

I always look forward to your replys to posts.


----------



## Christian (May 24, 2006)

Reading, reading, dissecting, breeding, reading, breeding, more reading and so on... :wink:


----------



## 13ollox (May 24, 2006)

any specific books you would recommend christian ? i heard that there is a superb book but its in german and really rare to get hold off , cant remember its name though !

Neil


----------

